# Faster Than You - Tattoo Inspired Jewelry



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2008)

I was looking at some tutorial and noticed this girl had on what seemed those sparrow tattoos across her chest when it came out to be a necklace. So freakin' cute!

Here's the site she said she got it from:

Etsy :: artallnight :: Faster Than You

Gotta love Etsy.

So you can wear these, pretend you're wearing a tattoo and change it whenever you want. Pretty cool, aye?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2008)

wow those are cool. They really look like a tattoo at first!

how awesome would an anklet be?

You should get one cellers!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 13, 2008)

OMG...I want one! lol! That's really cool!

Thanks, Celly!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 13, 2008)

man how awesome is that? i'd love to buy one. they look so real!


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 13, 2008)

OMG I love etsy! I have always wanted a tattoo on my collar bone but I would never DARE get something that was visible. My parents are from THE old school of strict mexican parents! I am so buying one!

Thanks Cel!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 13, 2008)

this is a great idea, good catch !


----------



## Amber77 (Jun 13, 2008)

That's really cool. You get the tattoo look without the pain. And is different than fake tattoos too, because when those fade they're gone forever. You can wear this ones any time you want and they look great! I love it.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 13, 2008)

awesome that's a cool idea!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2008)

I'mma so buy one too! It's hard to choose which one, though.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL, that's so cute. They have a lot of choices in the link. Awesome find Celly.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 13, 2008)

Great find! They really do look like tattoos.


----------



## McRubel (Jun 13, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 14, 2008)

that is really cool!


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 16, 2008)

i love the concept!!!! an instant tattoo... 2 in 1 accessory, i want an anklet maybe...


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

I like them...Looks really real when you first look at them unless you take a closer look.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG, were you looking at monroemisfit (something like that), i always noticed her cool a$$ necklaces!! I want one to, but it is hard to pick. I'm feeling the guns, lol. She's my girl crush!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 27, 2008)

I love those necklaces!

Especially the bird ones...just too cute! I so want one


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 27, 2008)

So my style, love these. Thanks!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, were you looking at monroemisfit (something like that), i always noticed her cool a$$ necklaces!! I want one to, but it is hard to pick. I'm feeling the guns, lol. She's my girl crush!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha, no. It was another chick...But Jodie is hot, though.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 28, 2008)

so cool


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2008)

that is cool !!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 29, 2008)

How fantastic! I want one!


----------



## Jorja Anne (Jun 29, 2008)

How cool is that? I thought they were tatoos at first. I'm going to get a couple of them if I can decide which ones


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 29, 2008)

Those are really neat.


----------



## Karren (Jul 3, 2008)

Cute....


----------

